# Opinions!



## xX DRACO ICE Xx (Mar 21, 2012)

Just want to know people's opinions about my art. :3

Endymion:
http://dracoice.deviantart.com/art/Endymion-D-R-276688067?q=gallery%3Adracoice%2F33883820&qo=8

Largo:
http://dracoice.deviantart.com/art/Largo-D-R-278229428?q=gallery%3Adracoice%2F33883820&qo=10

The folder with the best of the best dragons. Read the descriptions! :3 (Note: Whedaba is not of my own creation.)
http://dracoice.deviantart.com/gallery/33883820


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Subject matter, i like your dragons in general. I like the designs and colors. 

Now for the hard stuff lol
They all have the same pose and suffer from the closer leg being shorter than the other. Easy fix though. Draw a straight line with a ruler or whatever under the first foot you draw, then thats also where the second bottom of the other foot (not the claws of the foot!) should come to. 

Pretty ballzy to put your work up like that. I give you credit. 
DONT stop drawing. EVER.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2012)

It's certainly fine, though I'm just curious... why do the dragons have sharply defined abs?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 22, 2012)

Mmm... I'd say you did okay. You'll get better the more you draw, so I have no doubt you will if you continue.

But I'm with Gahars. Those dragons have better abs than I have.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Mmm... I'd say you did okay. You'll get better the more you draw, so I have no doubt you will if you continue.
> 
> But I'm with Gahars. Those dragons have better abs than I have.



I think I'm gonna need a picture of your abs... Just to compare.


----------



## xX DRACO ICE Xx (Mar 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Subject matter, i like your dragons in general. I like the designs and colors.
> 
> Now for the hard stuff lol
> They all have the same pose and suffer from the closer leg being shorter than the other. Easy fix though. Draw a straight line with a ruler or whatever under the first foot you draw, then thats also where the second bottom of the other foot (not the claws of the foot!) should come to.
> ...


:3

The same pose IS one of my major problems. )=  I need one of those wooden manikin thingies to help me determine what pose they should be in. Other than that, I tend to have A LOT of trouble trying to make their poses new. :I I had a comment from (A family member I think...) and they said my dragon looked like it was ready to take a crap. So that sorta discouraged me.

xD
I don't plan to stop drawing any time soon. :3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2012)

Do the dragons use Red Spice?


----------



## xX DRACO ICE Xx (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Do the dragons use Red Spice?



xD Nope. They don't even live in modern times.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 31, 2012)

I think they look nice, but like EVERYONE ELSE, same pose, also they look a bit cliche (not in a bad way) its just like your typical dime a dozen character. Try to make yours stand out more, like the patterns are cool and look orginal (never seen a dragon with tattooed wings) try amplifing that, other then that awesome job mann


----------



## Fresco (Apr 5, 2012)

Beginning is there. Read up on some tutorials on anatomy , then work on the pose. Will make the whole look more natural and awesome !


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

Really liked Largo


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 21, 2012)

They look like those poorly drawn dragon yaoi.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2012)

Alan John said:


> They look like those poorly drawn dragon yaoi.


If anyone would know what Dragon Yaoi looks like, it would be Anal John.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahauaha that made my day, what. A. Poor. Misunderstood. Child.


----------

